# akatsuki strip poker series (UPDATED!)



## Laurens (Aug 19, 2009)

hi everyone,

here is page one of a new series i started yesterday, called:
"Akatsuki Strip Poker"
the whole series will consist of 3 (mayby 4) pages, 
so keep an eye out on this thread because i'll update as soon as finished 

i hope you'll like them 

Please comment !!! (i need feedback ^^) 
 thanks you ! 

PAGE 1:



original image:
fight with that fish guy


and here is:
PAGE 2



I hope you'll like the second page as well 


UPDATED !!!
here is page 3 



hope you'll like it 
And thanks for everyone who commented! 
I appriciate the support !

Cheers !!!


----------



## Hikarabita (Aug 19, 2009)

haha, i enjoyed this one, hope to see the other pages soon. thats an interesting and funny idea


----------



## Laurens (Aug 19, 2009)

thank you !


----------



## Liquid Sun (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, I love this idea! Give yourself a pat on the back for such an idea! ^^ I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Laurens (Aug 19, 2009)

haha thanks


----------



## Vanity (Aug 19, 2009)

AHAHAHA that's so funny. XD Very cute and funny. Good lines. Drawing talent is not really great but you make up for that in everythign else and drawings just take practice anyway.  It's more of a comedy anyway, which means that drawing skill doesn't matter as much to have an impact.

Hmm....I already know that Deidara is male.  

How many of these are you planning to make?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome. I'm loving Itachi's blank face in the third panel.


----------



## Laurens (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for the comments! 

well i think that for the series, it's going to be about 3, mayby 4 pages,
but this isn't my last series i think


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Aug 19, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Awesome. I'm loving Itachi's blank face in the third panel.



Well it's POKER, one needs their poker face :ho



Nice job, will check out the next one to come


----------



## Laurens (Aug 19, 2009)

great!
thanks for the support


----------



## Veriantor (Aug 21, 2009)

It's funny can't wait to see more.


----------



## Metaro (Aug 21, 2009)

Ohohohoh, Hidan owned ...Very funny xD


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 21, 2009)

That was utterly cute.

Nice job!


----------



## Laurens (Aug 22, 2009)

thank you all very much !! ^^


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 22, 2009)

Cute art and a funny story, I particularly like how you drew Hidan and Deidara (and had them act), and they're my favorites so you can take it as an especially good compliment that you got my favorites the best.^^ (since I'm extra picky on how they are done, hehe)  

Can we get to see Hidan strip, though?


----------



## TekJounin (Aug 22, 2009)

Very cute and funny!  I love the way you drew Zetsu shuffling the cards.  Action scene!  

Usually strip poker involves people losing clothing when they lose a hand in the game, not stripping completely at the end.  But it's the Akatsuki & maybe it's cold at the base, so they changed the rules so everyone doesn't get chilly.

I'm looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Laurens (Aug 22, 2009)

thank you all ! 



> Can we get to see Hidan strip, though?



well i don't know, from the rear mayby, 
but you won't see the special parts, sorry 



> Usually strip poker involves people losing clothing when they lose a hand in the game, not stripping completely at the end. But it's the Akatsuki & maybe it's cold at the base, so they changed the rules so everyone doesn't get chilly.



haha yeah i'm aware of the rules, but i thought this would be the best idea 
(well, akatsuki don't have that much clothes either, do they? ^^ )


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 22, 2009)

:rofl

Omg god Hidan loses his clothes again! Haha!

Just like that cartoon...

Kakuzu: Pants. Now.
Hidan: *pantless* No! I dun wanna!


----------



## Cirus (Aug 23, 2009)

From just a storyline perspective it is funny.  Hopefully the next part is just as funny.


----------



## Laurens (Aug 24, 2009)

well thanks i guess 

page 2 is almost finished as well


----------



## Spirit (Aug 24, 2009)

You've passed the pilot. Let's see if the series will be canceled before the first season is over. Turn around, let me give you something...inspirational.

*Tokyo Jihen gives more pressure to Agovernment*

*Agovernment sees a dark future ahead and begin to think to himself "Did I really need to let people know I'm funny? Now what have I brought upon myself. *sigh*" *


----------



## Laurens (Aug 24, 2009)

Tokyo Jihen said:


> You've passed the pilot. Let's see if the series will be canceled before the first season is over. Turn around, let me give you something...inspirational.
> 
> *Tokyo Jihen gives more pressure to Agovernment*
> 
> *Agovernment sees a dark future ahead and begin to think to himself "Did I really need to let people know I'm funny? Now what have I brought upon myself. *sigh*" *



well thanks for the message

i'm still continuing this because there actually were people who liked it


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

where are the other parts? 

i need it now 

it's just soooooo awesome


----------



## Puppet Master Conor (Aug 27, 2009)

Agovernment said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> here is page one of a new series i started yesterday, called:
> "Akatsuki Strip Poker"
> ...



Lol very funny


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Aug 27, 2009)

I like it man, it's just to funny, Are you going to do a color one of them, and if not will it's up to you, but please, more man, more please soon.


----------



## Laurens (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments !
page two is ready now, but the scanner is being fixed now,
so in a few hours i'll upload it 



Reaper of the Mist said:


> I like it man, it's just to funny, Are you going to do a color one of them, and if not will it's up to you, but please, more man, more please soon.



thanks 
i'm not planning to color it,
simply because i've never done it,
but if you want to do it, or anyone else, please notice it,
and i'll be very pleased


----------



## Laurens (Aug 27, 2009)

Page two is uploaded, see my first post for the edit 

PS: i want to edit the thread title but i can't seem to find how
        anyone can help me with that?


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Aug 27, 2009)

They're amusing, keeping topic on subscription and waiting for another one 

As for your question - there should be an option to edit the title when you go into full edition mode of your first post


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 27, 2009)

page two is great 

i can't wait to see who wins 

zetsu is the best character in the thing


----------



## Laurens (Sep 1, 2009)

UPDATED!!!
i've uploaded page 3,
the second last page of the series
keep looking forward to page 4, the last one !  


see my first post for all the pages 


ps: sorry Tokyo Jihen , it didn't turned out like you said


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL awesome and funny thread, though hand writing can be improved


----------



## Laurens (Sep 2, 2009)

dummy plug said:


> LOL awesome and funny thread, though hand writing can be improved



thanks 
yeah i know, i'm trying my best to make it readable


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 2, 2009)

i predict tobi winning 

for the losers, zetsu eats them 

if only this was R rated 

zetsu>this thread>everything


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha, it's hilarious


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 2, 2009)

Thomaatj said:


> Haha, it's hilarious



i know right


----------



## Sera (Jul 3, 2011)

Hehe, it's funny!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 3, 2011)

Did you see the age of this thread? Let it die.


----------



## droidsteel (Jul 3, 2011)

kool! hurry up with page 4 and i'll rep you


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 3, 2011)

What was the point of negging me? If you meant to make another page, you should've done it. Do you realize how long ago 2009 is?


----------



## Laurens (Jul 3, 2011)

if you looked correctly, you'd see i had nothing to do with this thread coming back alive
and even though i don't care if the thread is necroed or not, it's still nice to know someone likes it, right? that's something different than just bluntly saying a thread deserves to die


----------



## droidsteel (Jul 13, 2011)

So when should we expect to see part 4? I mean each page must only take like an hour or less to draw. (i im really looking forward to it so hurry up).


----------



## Metaro (Jul 13, 2011)

Hahah xD "Lider my ass".
And Poor Deidara ;~;.


----------



## seniyajw (Jul 14, 2011)

This is amazing. You really succeeded in making them look zombie-like. My only complaint is that I wish you had done all six.


----------

